# If i do my part...



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

The gun will cooperate and do the right thing. 80gr 243 @ 100yds. This was from my new DPMS LR243 with a 2.5-10x40 simmons scope. Rermingron 80gr PSPs. The diamond is 2" wide and 2" high. The penny completly covers the holes.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting !


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice group!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Real nice shooting !


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

now you just need a yote with those holes in it...lol


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

oneshotcowboy said:


> now you just need a yote with those holes in it...lol


Right after deer season closes, that is the plan. And maybe a hog or two.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

good shooting


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice group! thanks for the pic.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a good group.


----------



## Paulj2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Panache said:


> The gun will cooperate and do the right thing. 80gr 243 @ 100yds. This was from my new DPMS LR243 with a 2.5-10x40 simmons scope. Rermingron 80gr PSPs. The diamond is 2" wide and 2" high. The penny completly covers the holes.
> 
> View attachment 3611


Is this the standard LR-243 with the 20 inch barrel or the lite with the 18 inch barrel?


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

Paulj2 said:


> Is this the standard LR-243 with the 20 inch barrel or the lite with the 18 inch barrel?


Standard with 20" heavy barrel.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish all of my rifles shot that good.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

knapper said:


> I wish all of my rifles shot that good.


A lot of it is practice. Once I started handloading and working up more accurate loads I got much better. Now factory loads are as good as handloads IMHO. I will still handload for my 308 but the DPMS will get only factory loads.


----------



## Panache (Feb 17, 2011)

I put the target PDF on the downloads page if anyone wants it.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good group nice shootin!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sweet shootin rig!!!


----------

